# 09 Routan, 4.0 L, Oil Capacity



## Jyeich (Aug 17, 2012)

My wife recently purchased an 09 Routan with 25K. Its ready for its first oil change and it didn't come with an owner's manual. I can't seem to readily find the oil capacity on-line. 4.0 L engine. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

I think it's 5.5 qts. And the 5+ qt. jugs don't quite get it there. You'll definitely need a 6th quart to fill it to the "full" line.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

ZAMBEE is correct. Fill it with one of the 5+ Qt jugs, run it for a few minutes to fill the filter, then shut it off and let it sit for half an hour [three days if its winter in Canada] or so to let all the oil drain into the pan, then check it again and top it off.

I've gotten home from the dealer after an oil change, checked it the next morning and found it half a quart low - they obviously don't run it and check it again.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Owners manual*

You can download a Dodge van owners manual for free from the Dodge website, and on page 477, it lists the fluid capacities for the 3.3L, 3.8L and the 4.0L engines. For the 4.0, 5.5 qts (5.2L) of SAE 10W-30 is the correct capacity and weight of oil. The 3.3 and the 3.8 use 5 qts of SAE 5W-20. There is also info on using synthetics in the manual.


----------



## Jyeich (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks a bunch. I'm going to change the oil this morning (and download the Dodge manual).


----------

